# Lake Macquarie Fri 3rd Aug



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I plan to be all kitted up again by friday thanks to 5thofnovember and the ATO. So with the wind relatively good I'll be heading to the lake again. Still interested in the Dropover Marks point would fish a few hours of the high being about 1300hrs at that part of the lake. Open for any options if someone would like to join me. Gentlemans hours 0800-1600hrs.

Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Steve won't be able to make it this week, Uni started back again and i have 10 assigments i want to get ahead on before the weather warms up.

Good Luck Dave


----------

